# Name??



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Today a neighbor came over with a quote from an oil dealer with a quote on a gas boiler installation.

Asked me what I thought? Problem boiler I am not familar with.

It is a Williamson GWA anygood?

Made in Milwaukee

You can PM me if you want


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Today a neighbor came over with a quote from an oil dealer with a quote on a gas boiler installation.
> 
> Asked me what I thought? Problem boiler I am not familar with.
> 
> ...


 Its a re-badged boiler made by Weil Mclain... needs more information... knowily its oil to gas coversetion...
Steam??? Hot water on which type of emitters???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Its a re-badged boiler made by Weil Mclain... needs more information... knowily its oil to gas coversetion...
> Steam??? Hot water on which type of emitters???


I re read your post, its the OIL company doing the gas converstion???


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I re read your post, its the OIL company doing the gas converstion???


Why not? They will not be selling oil to them anymore. I bet they sell propane and plan to convert it to a propane boiler.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Williamson is a stripped down version of WeilMclain painted green. Bolth junk if you ask me. I would rather use a NewYorker made by Burnham, if I were to use a sub model boiler.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> Williamson is a stripped down version of WeilMclain painted green. Bolth junk if you ask me. I would rather use a NewYorker made by Burnham, if I were to use a sub model boiler.


 Bryant are the most junky boiler


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Ive never even seen a Bryant boiler. I know they make AC units though I believe Carrier owns them. Ive always felt Slant Fin boilers were bottom of the barrel. I like their 30 series baseboard, but home depot used to sell their boilers around here left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> Ive never even seen a Bryant boiler. I know they make AC units though I believe Carrier owns them. Ive always felt Slant Fin boilers were bottom of the barrel. I like their 30 series baseboard, but home depot used to sell their boilers around here left a bad taste in my mouth.


Bryant are rebadged of a junky boiler, Dunkirk... we call them Junkirk boiler here..


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Dunkirk ive heard of. They also make pennco, I have to agree junkey boiler. Me personally I like Burnham, buderus, and viessman. I have been known to install the occasional peerless or crown if thats what the customer wants .


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I've worked on Williamson furnace before they seemed good easy to service. Never the boilers..


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Williamson furnaces I believe are sourced from ICP who lables twenty or so different brands I only ever worked on one, it was only a year old had to replace it due to flooded basement. Looked like a nice furnace though when I took it apart to scrap it. Heavy guage heat exchanger clean welds.


----------

